# How much substrate ?  Real life answers ...



## Tony Swinney (24 May 2009)

Hi

I thought it might be of use to show how much substrate it actually takes to cover a tank in real life, so :

*100 x 45 cm tank - 2 x 9l Aquasoil Malaya = 4cm deep front to back (Tonser)*

*120 x 45 cm - 3 x 10L  Oliver Knot Nature Soil = 6 - 8" at back, sloped top front (Saintly)*

*60 x 30 cm - 2 x 9L Aquasoil = 6" at back, sloped to 1.5" at front (Garuf)*


Feel free to add to this list when you start a new tank, and I'll edit it into this list  

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (24 May 2009)

*Re: 100 x 45 - how much substrate ?  Answer here...*

good idea tonser, this could be for other substrates too such as oli knott nature soil


----------



## Mark Evans (24 May 2009)

*Re: 100 x 45 - how much substrate ?  Answer here...*

in a 120 x 45 x 45 with good depth at the back (slope front to back)

3 x 10L bags of Oliver knot Nature Soil. i'll confirm later  8)


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 May 2009)

Thanks Mark - I've edited the title to reflect     Who knows it may even become a sticky one day   

Tony


----------



## Nick16 (24 May 2009)

well someone could cut out the chatty bits at the end and then just have the info that people need and turn it iinto a sticky. would be a good idea.


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 May 2009)

Thanks for your constructive post Nick     Any substrate info   :?: 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (24 May 2009)

to clarify, 2 and a half bags is good for a 120 x 4 5 x45. but remember it's scapers prerogative as to how deep you'd want it at the back....i like 6- 8 inches, so i'd use 3 bags.

good god, i cant believe i'm using my spare substrate as a gauging tool....  i best put it in a scape eh?


----------



## Nick16 (24 May 2009)

sorry that wasnt mean to be a 'sniudy' comment i was just saying that the finished product wilkl just contain the 'info' and not me crappy chat!

sorry, i cant remember how much substrate i used.


----------



## Garuf (25 May 2009)

I used nearly 2 whole 9l bags of aquasoil in my 60x30x30, inch and a half deep at the front, about 6 inches deep at the back.


----------

